# Different ways of doing recall



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

With Maggie... "Here"..... Abbie and Hootie ..."Come"


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I get pretty good attention with "come". If there is a bad situation "treat" brings them running every time. I know it's not right, I'm just saying....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson is "come" or "come here" or "come on" or "let's go" the guy knows em all!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You could say "toothpick" if that's the word you re-enforced  Daisy is a clever girl and she learned that when you said that, you gave her a hotdog. You can start to re-enforce the word of your choice with treats, too.

My dogs know "here" which is more casual... say, on an off leash walk "Here" means "come a bit closer, walk nearby, or stop going that way"

Come is used only for formal obedience exercises or a direct recall to come sit in front of me.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What really strikes me is this is what I did with her when she was a puppy, less than a year old. I just in a moment of desperation reverted to that this afternoon, some 6 years later.

Goes to show you, early learning is very important!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

And dogs have excellent memories!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL Obviously the hot dog impressed her!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

For real recall, especially off-leash, I use a strong "Rookie, come!" I have never given him treats for coming but when he comes I make a HUGE deal of petting him and fussing over him so that it's always a good thing when he comes. He's still a puppy, so I'm continuing to reinforce as much as possible. When I do call he comes flying from wherever he is, even if he can't see me. He has only ever ignored me once and that was at the beach and he was chasing geese.

I use "come here" in a conversational tone when it's more like moving from one room to the other or it's less urgent that he come.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I get pretty good attention with "come". If there is a bad situation "treat" brings them running every time. I know it's not right, I'm just saying....


:bowl::bowl::bowl: I do the same thing with Samson. USUALLY "come" works, but at 4 months, sometimes life is better than obeying mom.

BUT say the word "TREAT" and he stops whatever he is doing and comes a-runnin'! he is very food motivated. 

I'm hoping that he gets better with age at "come". :crossfing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I use "COME" (In a deep voice) as Oakly's surefire recall word. I never use it unless I mean it and make sure I really have a treat when he does it. As a pup I would only use it if I was pretty darned sure he would do it. Now it even work pretty well with distractions. "Comeon" in a slightly higher voice is more of come if you are ready or if you want too.


----------

